# bully bloodlines



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

what makes a bloodline a bully bloodline? and what are some of the other lines considered bully other than razors edge or gottiline?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

IMO it's all about the intention behind the creation.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> what makes a bloodline a bully bloodline? and what are some of the other lines considered bully other than razors edge or gottiline?


good question. I'm gonna have to keep this thread in mind I would like to know myself


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Remyline, Monster G, Gaff, Butthead, Mikeland...to name a few.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Didn't Gaff start as an American Staffordshire line?


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

Remyline, greyline, gotti, edge, kingpin line, I don't think monster g is a line, but maybe. shorty bull line ( horrible imo) camelot and various other red dogs. new trojan, watchdog, tnt, i think i got them all.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I have seen many new breeders with English bull dogs and Bully Pits on their websites soI imagine that there will be many more "lines" to come.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> Remyline, greyline, gotti, edge, kingpin line, I don't think monster g is a line, but maybe. shorty bull line ( horrible imo) camelot and various other red dogs. new trojan, watchdog, tnt, i think i got them all.


LOL...

Shorty Bull is a breed not a line...Monster G is a line...
I dunno you... but theres just something about you :hammer:


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

shorty bull is a line, not a breed. ABW forums go look it up!


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't care what you think about me, all i know is shorty bull is not a breed, it's a line, a bully line of SMALL dogs, like french bulldogs and other small breeds. What kinda dogs do you have again? Bullies or apbt?


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

there is no need for so many damn bully lines. imo three essentially english bulldog, pit bull hybrids. I know i keep repeating myself, but i seen a lot with some messed up skin & legs.



> IMO it's all about the intention behind the creation.


↑
i agree with that as an answer for the question. he didn't ask for a list of bloodlines.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

KoalaXcore said:


> shorty bull is a line, not a breed. ABW forums go look it up!


even I know what a shorty bull is!


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah but he's saying it's a breed and it's not. Bobby, if you want to see a true bully with a Fd up leg check out bezerk. And nag at them because he is being bred when he shouldn't be


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Shorty bull is a french bull dog/ Boston Terrier mutt.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

shorty bulls are their own breed they have their own registry (the bbcr)and the abkc is starting to recognize them as an abkc breed.


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

because they are still a bully line is why they recognize them and why they are allowed to have a forum on the abw... I don't like them, but calling them mutts is like calling bullies mutts, considering they are a bully. You can call them a bully breed just like oyu can call gotti or any other LINES a bully breed. They are all ONE breed, a bully.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

If you say so :hammer:


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

People could add that shorty bull line in if they wanted. Think about it. If we crossed a shorty bull with a razors edge dog, would you call it a mix breed or a bully still?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

KoalaXcore said:


> People could add that shorty bull line in if they wanted. Think about it. If we crossed a shorty bull with a razors edge dog, would you call it a mix breed or a bully still?


Are you asking me?


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

Sure. But i'm sure you would just call it a mutt anyways because i have a feeling you just don't like bullies in general.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> People could add that shorty bull line in if they wanted. Think about it. If we crossed a shorty bull with a razors edge dog, would you call it a mix breed or a bully still?


I would call it a mix breed


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

And before you even go there no I DO NOT hate bullies


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

Well it wouldn't be considered a mix breed.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> Well it wouldn't be considered a mix breed.


Why wouldn't it?When you can clearly see looking at a shorty bull that there are other breeds mixed in.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

KoalaXcore said:


> Sure. But i'm sure you would just call it a mutt anyways because i have a feeling you just don't like bullies in general.


They are mixed breed dogs.
I have no problem with health tested pure bred dogs with honest pedigrees.
If a person wants to mix breeds I have no problem with that. My problem comes fro breeding bull dogs (whether English or french) to a pit bull and charging outrageous amounts and hanging ADBA/UKC papers on it.


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

Because the shorty bull is apart of the bully world.... that's why, it'd be considered an out cross, and yes clearly the shorty bull is a mixed breed within itself. I personally do not like them. And the american bully, all the lines, are no longer considered a mix breed, after a certain amount of generations of what they were trying to achieve they are no longer a mutt and are an official breed, APBT are a mixed breed as well, theres even TWO different breeds in the name. Doens't make it a mutt.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The shorty bull is essentially a new breed in the making, a hy-brid a "designer dog" like a labradoodle.. lol Anytime you mix two dogs together with the intention of creating a breed... you still have a mix until many many generations of breeding upon breeding to get the same consistent desirable traits. You can call em what you want to call em but... that doesn't mean they are an established breed. But from what I know.. there is no APBT Amstaff in the shorty bull... and there is APBT/Amstaff in the American Bully... so why wouldn't it be mixed if you bred the two? Some American Bully lineage is questionable enough..


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

there is no such thing as a pure bred dog.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> Because the shorty bull is apart of the bully world.... that's why, it'd be considered an out cross, and yes clearly the shorty bull is a mixed breed within itself. I personally do not like them. And the american bully, all the lines, are no longer considered a mix breed, after a certain amount of generations of what they were trying to achieve they are no longer a mutt and are an official breed, APBT are a mixed breed as well, theres even TWO different breeds in the name. Doens't make it a mutt.


:rofl: The APBT has lines that have been bred true for over 100 years.. I think thats pretty much a breed at this point...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> shorty bulls are their own breed they have their own registry (the bbcr)and the abkc is starting to recognize them as an abkc breed.


THANK YOU!!! :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My dogs are pure bred....4 of my 5 dogs lineage can be traced back to 1985.
So..um no....not all dogs are mixed.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

KoalaXcore said:


> You're calling your dog a bully and you don't even know what you got, so i think you need to stfu.


Now why must every discussion come to foul language?
Lets be civil.

Look at the dog on the left of this picture.....that is where your "bully" pit comes from.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

KoalaXcore said:


> yes clearly the shorty bull is a mixed breed within itself.


You said it right there!So what happensd when you take a dog that is mixed and breed it with a pure breed?It's considered a mixed breed!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

shorty bulls are a mix of a couple different breeds. there are three formulas that were used to create the shorty bull. it is a new "designer" breed exactly like the labradoodle or the puggle and the pitterpatts. the shorty bull is a new recognized breed because they have their own registry and the dogs breed true.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I just read the first post and responded so forgive me if I've missed anything important.

IMO, what makes a bully a bully (or what makes a bully line a bully line) is the purpose behind the breeding of it. So while I don't necessarily feel that all RE dogs are bullies since the original breeding of the line was for shows, I do feel that if a particular dog was bred strictly for size, girth, head size, etc., it is a bully. I don't feel that a bulkier or "freak" dog that pops out of an APBT litter is automatically bully, but it can contribute to the breeding of bullies if the owner of said dog chose to capitalize on the freak-ness of the dog to create more freaks. There are undoubtedly lines at this point which have been bred strictly to create the exaggerated look of the bully, and that purpose is what makes them bully lines.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I just read the first post and responded so forgive me if I've missed anything important.
> 
> IMO, what makes a bully a bully (or what makes a bully line a bully line) is the purpose behind the breeding of it. So while I don't necessarily feel that all RE dogs are bullies since the original breeding of the line was for shows, I do feel that if a particular dog was bred strictly for size, girth, head size, etc., it is a bully. I don't feel that a bulkier or "freak" dog that pops out of an APBT litter is automatically bully, but it can contribute to the breeding of bullies if the owner of said dog chose to capitalize on the freak-ness of the dog to create more freaks. There are undoubtedly lines at this point which have been bred strictly to create the exaggerated look of the bully, and that purpose is what makes them bully lines.


You didn't miss anything important.. just a newbie with an attitude that got banned..

But anyway... I wonder about the bully thing too.. because a lot of people go by weight. But as you said.. sometimes a regular APBT throws a little larger out of standard pup.. but not necessarily bully. As there was an old Colby dog I think that was 75lbs??


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't think large = bully necessarily. Some are simply out-of-standard APBTs. I see some very nice boys that are 65-70 pounds and still present good type, structure, etc., but are just large. Of course, my definition of large is not as generous as some others'.


----------

